# Best Meal I have EVER made!



## Rebbetzin (Dec 18, 2010)

Yesterday my husband requested a special dinner and invited friends over. He designed the menu, and I executed his expressed desires for how he wanted everything made. It was indeed a SPECTACULAR meal!

Here is a combination of a post from a forum he belongs to, with added photos and comments by me...



I just had a meal that would be perfect for a "last" meal. Heidi really outdid herself tonight. Here's the menu:

First:  Lagavulin 16 (special 16-year-old single malt scotch)
CAO MX2s (small cigar, medium body/flavor)
(Corinne and I found this part DISGUSTING!! But "boys will be boys" at times!)


Then:
Standing Rib Roast (perfect, rare middle) w/ Yorkshire Pudding 
Baked Potato w/ Sour Cream, Butter and Sea Salt
Brussels Sprouts from the Stalk (fully leafed and cored), Briefly Stirfried with Lemon and Pistachios
Roasted Corn on the Cob

Here are some photos from the meal last night.

The uncooked roast. Rubbed with fresh from the garden, finely minced Rosemary, Sage and Garlic. 
Plus generous amounts of Course Sea Salt and Fresly ground pepper.







Here is the roast right out of the oven, at 130 degrees in the interior.






My friend Corinne took this photo of me with the roast.






I forgot to take a "before" photo of the Yorkshire Pudding. 
For sure a "heart clogger", soaking up ALL the fats and carmelized juices from the roast.






And finally a photo of the sliced roast a sort of Shabbat Still Life...






Dessert:
The remaining yorkshire pudding, drizzled with hot apricot jam and butter

Digestif:
Various mix and straight experimentation with the following liqueurs (some mixes with cream):
Chambord, Sabra, Solerno, Pernod d'Absinthe
Various chocolates, including a couple with spices and various chiles

Music:
Solo piano by Sam Glaser "Edge of Light"
Smokey Mix, by myself called, "Feminine Wiles", featuring a variety of female vocalists, accompanied by stand up bass, and sax 

Good friends, great night. I can go on to the next world now...

Enjoy,
Rich P

The meal was so good... He said he would do the dishes! Of course this morning he said "I only said that because of the alcohol in my bloodstream!" (But as I am typing this, I do hear the sounds of him moving dishes around at least!) I should have taken a photo of my "disaster" of a kitchen!  Hey, maybe I should sneak a photo of him washing dishes.. a very rare occurance indeed!

Never let it be said he is not a man of his word!

Unfreakin' believeable!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks delicious!


----------

